
Postman – Now available for Windows - Numberwang
https://www.getpostman.com/apps
======
tomcam
Spelunked the site for a while, but couldn't figure out what it does. Could
not find an About page, for example.

~~~
et-al
Sends http requests. A curl limited to http with a nice GUI.

(You have a valid critique about the site. Their meta description is actually
much more informative: _Postman is the swiss army knife of API tools, allowing
you to design, build, test, document and monitor your services, all in one
place. Postman is available for Chrome, Mac OSX and Windows. A Linux app is
coming soon!_ )

------
overcast
So now that Google is killing off Chrome Apps, what are the chances we get a
Mac version?

~~~
a85
Postman has a Mac version too: www.getpostman.com/apps

------
Grangar
What are the advantages of this over Chrome?

~~~
rck404
Chrome apps are dead as per Chrome. This was a good move.

